# Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 ZP Runflats



## CCogan (Dec 6, 2005)

Just an FYI for those that may be interested. The Tire Rack now has the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 ZP runflats on their site. 

Front: 225/40ZR18 BMW RunFlat 
Serv. Desc: 88Y Load Index 88 = 1235lbs (560kg) per tire
Speed Rating “Y” = 186mph (300kph) 
UTQG: Treadwear: 220
Traction: AA
Temperature: A220 AA A 
Price: $258.00 (each) 

Rear: 255/35ZR18 BMW RunFlat 
Serv. Desc: 90Y Load Index 90 = 1323lbs (600kg) per tire
Speed Rating “Y” = 186mph (300kph) 
UTQG: Treadwear: 220
Traction: AA
Temperature: A220 AA A 
Price: $359.00 (each)

CC


----------



## Heat00 (Jan 10, 2007)

expensive compared to some of the non runflats that people here seem to like, almost double the price per tire of say the goodyears???

Are these better than the OEM Bridgestones ??


----------



## 320what? (Feb 18, 2007)

Heat00 said:


> Are these better than the OEM Bridgestones ??


aren't the michelin tyres OEM for M cars at BMW range anyway?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Heat00 said:


> expensive compared to some of the non runflats that people here seem to like, almost double the price per tire of say the goodyears???
> 
> Are these better than the OEM Bridgestones ??


probably better than the RE050As. ride will probably be as harsh as the 'stones though. pretty decent price compared to the RE050As though, last month the rears were 460 each.


----------



## WhoozYaDaddy (Dec 31, 2007)

My Michelins were OE. My mother has Bridgestone R050 on her 07 328. The Michelins are wearing better.


----------



## MFG_1 (Dec 27, 2007)

WhoozYaDaddy said:


> My Michelins were OE. My mother has Bridgestone R050 on her 07 328. The Michelins are wearing better.


The improved wear rate jives with the 57% longer DOT treadwear rating - 220 on the PS2s vs 140!!!!! on the R050s. I'm having trouble coming to terms that BMW accepts O.E. Bridgestones with that low a treadwear. If based on your experience they're using PS2s now, this is good news.

Whooz - Can you give feedback on any significant differences in ride quality and noise between the two?


----------



## Heat00 (Jan 10, 2007)

wow 460 is steap 15k lol !!!

guess it is the price of performance


----------



## WhoozYaDaddy (Dec 31, 2007)

MFG_1 said:


> The improved wear rate jives with the 57% longer DOT treadwear rating - 220 on the PS2s vs 140!!!!! on the R050s. I'm having trouble coming to terms that BMW accepts O.E. Bridgestones with that low a treadwear. If based on your experience they're using PS2s now, this is good news.
> 
> Whooz - Can you give feedback on any significant differences in ride quality and noise between the two?


Very big. I like Bridgestones but I believe they designed the R050 poorly. Short choppy blocks on the outside. The 328 with the stones rides a lot rougher than my wifes 335 with the Michelins. The sales manager at Leith BMW said this was the first 3 series that he saw with Michelins. He said that was a welcome sight.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

You can't compare treadware ratings across manufacturers. They don't necessarily mean the same thing.

BMW typically uses several suppliers for a specific tire size and you get what they happen to be putting on that day. When I bought my '01, we called it the tire lottery (and I lost, coming home with the original conti-sports). It would be normal for them to supply both kinds of tires depending on the build date.

Michelin has been saying the rft system that requires hard side walls and a harsh ride isn't necessary for some time. I think it's the PAX system that is supposed to provide a better ride and comparable handling, but I will be interested to hear comparisons from people that have a chance to ride on both kinds of tires that come with the sport package.


----------



## 5er (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah, I was checking out these prices as well, though my ED E93 still hasn't been re-delivered. 

We are going to stick with RFT when time comes to replace, despite the stiff cost .... but for those switching to non RFT's .... what are you doing about the lack of a spare tire ...just counting on BMW Assist?

I was hoping to only have to replace tires once before the end of the lease, but if people are only averaging around 15K on a set of tires, that's not looking too good.


----------



## x26 (Sep 16, 2007)

rwg said:


> You can't compare treadware ratings across manufacturers. They don't necessarily mean the same thing.
> 
> BMW typically uses several suppliers for a specific tire size and you get what they happen to be putting on that day. When I bought my '01, we called it the tire lottery (and I lost, coming home with the original conti-sports). It would be normal for them to supply both kinds of tires depending on the build date.
> 
> Michelin has been saying the rft system that requires hard side walls and a harsh ride isn't necessary for some time. I think it's the PAX system that is supposed to provide a better ride and comparable handling, but I will be interested to hear comparisons from people that have a chance to ride on both kinds of tires that come with the sport package.


I'm interested to see a much improved rft for 335 w/ sport!


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd prefer to stick with RFT's when it's time to get new tires but I can't stand the Bridgestones. From a performace perspective they're fine for my needs but are just too harsh on city streets. I'll be interested to hear reports as more people get the Michelin OEM's.


----------



## Heat00 (Jan 10, 2007)

5er said:


> yeah, I was checking out these prices as well, though my ED E93 still hasn't been re-delivered.
> 
> We are going to stick with RFT when time comes to replace, despite the stiff cost .... but for those switching to non RFT's .... what are you doing about the lack of a spare tire ...just counting on BMW Assist?
> 
> I was hoping to only have to replace tires once before the end of the lease, but if people are only averaging around 15K on a set of tires, that's not looking too good.


that is what I am asking myself.. I guess a plug kit and a 12v inflator/compressor in the trunk... I have both of those already as I have plugged nails on the road before.. haven't needed the spare in those situations...

the run flats seem like their almost double the price, times 4, kind of adds up... oem on tire rack are about 300 a piece?? I see some like the goodyears closer to 150... worth the risk????? I'm still on the fence on this issue, especially if you are able to patch or plug the runflats!!


----------



## Big Jim (Dec 5, 2005)

I just got the pilot Sport ZP's installed last week. My 2006 330i sport pacjage car came with the 18" Bridgestones. I like the Michelins better. I was halfway home and pulled into a gas station to top off the tire pressure. It's been my experience that garages underfill the tires, not sure why, maybe to make you think you're getting a nice soft ride? Anyway, the ride did feel softer, so I assumed the garage underfilled the tires again. To my surprise, they filled them correctly - 35psi in the front and 40 psi in the back. And the ride was still much softer than the stones!! I took a trip from Philly up to NYC this weekend and confirmed with the many NYC potholes and bad roads, that the Michelins do ride much better - not nearly as much jarring from potholes and seams in the road. Hard to explin in words, but it's the differnce between a 'whap' and a dull 'thud'.

I'm not too concerned about mileage. I just replaced the stone at 45k miles, so the stones were fine for me there. I run winter tires from december through feb/march each winter. I'm also not concerned about the handling differences - both the michelins and stones provide me more than enough grip.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

I just ordered these on tirerack.com about an hr ago. $60 rebate through the Michellin friends and family rebate special. :thumbup:

It's funny how the front 40s rated Y is a dollar more than the Ws, which makes no sense to me. :dunno:
While the rear 35s rated Y are like $35 less than the Ws which makes sense.

I just ordered the Ws since those are what my Crapstones are rated at.


----------

